
GUI for Neovim - pjmlp
https://github.com/vhakulinen/gnvim
======
ktpsns
I wonder if these people are aware of Gvim and Macvim. They offer features
such as listed in
[https://vi.stackexchange.com/a/2458](https://vi.stackexchange.com/a/2458)

The screenshots of GNvim look as if it doesn't use the code base of Gvim.

~~~
vhakulinen
Gvim is GUI for vim (afaik its part of vim's code base). Gnvim is GUI for
neovim, and is its own project.

------
rraghur
For ppl interested in guis for nvim, i just came across
[https://github.com/yatli/fvim](https://github.com/yatli/fvim) which has some
nice qol improvements (compared to neovim-qt). I haven't tried it on Linux yet
though

------
toastal
I've been using it in-terminal the last 3-4 years. I don't feel like I'm
missing anything. Am I?

------
oblio
Irony at its finest:

> GNvim - Rich Neovim GUI without any web bloat

> sudo apt install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-dev

:-)

